# Wasserpest und mein Teich



## 13tom13 (11. Aug. 2008)

Hy Leute

Ich bin neu hier und hab ein Problem! 
Mein Teich ist voll mit __ Wasserpest und ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll!
Gibt es da Fische die ich hineingeben kann??
Bitte Hilfe!

Lg Tom


----------



## katja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

hallo tom :willkommen im forum!

zu deiner frage.......willst du fische reinsetzen um die wasserpest zu bekämpfen? 

das haut schon mal nicht hin, ich wüsste keinen, der die frisst, höchstens ausreißt und das kannst du ja selbst  

wenn du prinzipiell fische halten möchtest, dann brauchen wir mehr angaben, also wie groß, wie tief ist dein teich?

am besten zeigst du uns auch gleich mal foddos


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Tom,

der Vorteil der Wasserpest liegt gerade darin, dass sie so wuchert. In den Pflanzen sind große Mengen Nährstoffe gebunden und die werden aus dem Teich entfernt wenn Du die Wasserpest abschneidest und kompostierst. Die Wasserpest wird solange nachwachsen wie überschüssige Nährstoffe vorhanden sind. Sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist, fängt sie zu kümmern an und Dein Teich bewegt sich auf ein Gleichgewicht zu (solange er nicht durch Fische ständig neue Nährstoffe bekommt).


----------



## 13tom13 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hy

Mir geht es wniger um die Fische sondern mehr darum wie ich die Planze los werde! 

Mein Teich ist 1M Tief!
Hier noch die Fotos!


----------



## chromis (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hi,

zu groß gewordene Bestände lassen sich doch problemlos mit einem Rechen entfernen. Eine vollständige Ausrottung des Bestands wird aber,Werner hat es schon geschrieben, gravierende Auswirkungen haben. Dann übernehmen eben Algen das Kommando, sind schließlich auch Pflanzen.
Die Wasserpest nimmt nicht nur Nähstoffe auf, sie sorgt auch für Sauerstoff iom Wasser und bietet durch die in den Beständen lebenden Kleintiere Nahrung für deine Fische.
Ob Du ab und zu die Pflanzen vorsichtig auslichtest oder die negativen Folgen durch ihre Entfernung in Kauf nimmst, entscheidest letztendlich Du selbst.


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Tom,

ich hatte mal ein Problem mit einem __ Laichkraut in einem Teich der 3 m tief und 3500 qm groß war. Wir sind mit dem Boot und einer Sichel über den Teich gefahren und haben geschnitten was nur ging. Die aufschwimmenden Pflanzenteile wurden mit dem Rechen ins Boot gezogen und dann an Land transportiert. Mühsam, hat einen ganzen Sommer gedauert bis eine Wirkung sichtbar wurde. In Deinem Fall würde ich die Wathose anziehen und mit der Sichel in den Teich steigen. 

Problematisch könnte in Deinem Fall allerdings die Umgebung sein. Rundherum sind Wiesen - falls die gedüngt werden, wird der Nährstoffgehalt in Deinem Teich nie abnehmen. In diesem Fall - und wirklich nur in diesem Fall - würde ich überlegen ob hier __ Graskarpfen zum Einsatz kommen könnten. Sie rotten alle Unterwasserpflanzen mit Stumpf und Stiel aus und sind selber essbar ...

Wenn keine Wasserpest mehr vorhanden ist und die Fische wieder weg, kannst Du überlegen ob Du einen Versuch mit einer anderen Unterwasserpflanze machen willst. Bei üppigem Nährstoffangebot werden aber alle Unterwasserpflanzen wuchern.


----------



## ron (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Tom,

leider habe ich es selbst noch nicht probiert, aber Wasserpest soll essbar sein als Salat.

Übrigens wenn ich deine Bilder sehe, geht echt mein Herz auf! Sieht ja geradezu paradiesisch aus.

Aber wie der Werner geschrieben hat, ist eine Pflanze von Nahrung abhängig. Weil aber Wasserpest, soweit ich weiss, immer Wurzelwerk hat und die Nahrung aus den Boden zieht, wird es sehr lange dauern, bis da schluss ist. Eine gewisse Nahrung ist fast immer vorhanden und auch einen Teil der Stabilitet. Das Problem mit dem Entfernen von Wasserpest ist, dass das geringste Stückchen Pflanze sich wieder neu zu einer vollwertige Pflanze entwickelt. Der Versuch, den samt Wurzel raus zu ziehen ist praktisch unmöglich, weil alle Pflanzenteile ekstrem brüchig sind. Beim Rausziehen wird das Wasser trübe und du siehst nicht ob du was "verlierst".

In Deutschland ist Wasserpest einigermassen beliebt als "Nahrungsbinder" und Sauerstofflieferant. Hier in Norwegen stehr er ziemlich weit oben auf der Schwarzen Liste, weil er u.A. mitverantwortlich ist für einen dramatischen Rückgang der Edelkrebse

LG

Ron


----------



## bagghira (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Tom,
ich wäre froh wenn ich nur einen Teil deiner Pflanzenmenge hätte.)
Mein Wasser nicht mehr grün sondern braun seit kurzem .Um die überschüssigen Nährstoffe und 
endlich klares  Wasser zu bekommen habe ich schon 3 mal meinen Teich mit Wasserpest vollgesetzt. Und was passiert.... meine gehen immer ein.:-(((((
Shops oder Teichbesitzer die sie verkaufen schneiden sie oder brechen sie doch auch einfach ab.
Würde ich mal versuchen und wenn du sie raus hast und nicht weist wo hin )) ich wäre ein Abnehmer der sich freuen würde.
LG Heike


----------



## flohkrebs (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*



			
				ron schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland ist Wasserpest einigermassen beliebt als "Nahrungsbinder" und Sauerstofflieferant. Hier in Norwegen stehr er ziemlich weit oben auf der Schwarzen Liste, weil er u.A. mitverantwortlich ist für einen dramatischen Rückgang der Edelkrebse
> 
> LG
> 
> Ron



hallo!
warum denn das?
ist die Wasserpest giftig für den __ Edelkrebs??
danke für die Aufklärung!
heute D  eigentlich immer...) furchtbar neugierige Flohkrebsin...
yanna  
liebe Grüße!


----------



## elkop (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

meine wasserpest kümmert ziemlich dahin. kann ich daraus den schluss ziehen, dass mein kleiner teich keinen nährstoffüberschuss hat, oder ist dieser umkehrschluss nicht zulässig, frage ich dich, lieber werner.
liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Patric (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo tom,

Wenn du sowieso zuviel von dieser Pflanze hast, wäre es evtl. für dich möglich, mir ein paar Stiele zu schicken? Für die Portokosten würde ich selbstverständlich aufkommen!

Außerdem hätte ich noch eine idioten-sichere Alternative, um diese Pflanze loszuwerden! Die Rot- oder Gelbwangenschmuckschildkröte isst dieses Zeug massenhaft. Wenn du diese bei dir in den Teich setzt, ist innerhalb von max. 2Wochen alles leer! Nachteil ist aber, dass du dann eine Mauer bauen müsstest, damit die Viecher nicht abhauen...
Das würde dann aber wieder viel Arbeit bedeuten, sodass ich dies all den "letzten Ausweg" bezeichnen würde!

viele Grüße,
P


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Ich finde das so traumhaft bei Dir...
Ich würde da gar nichts ändern!

 

Einige wenige Fische 'rein. Und dann passt das. Ist das eigentlich ein Naturteich, oder von Euch künstlich angelegt?

Irgendwie kann man sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass in einem solchen Teich keine Fische sind. Hast Du mal geschaut, ob nicht __ Molche und andere Amphibien dort ein Zuhause gefunden haben? Das wäre mit Fischen dann eventuell in Gefahr...

Genau sowas suche ich noch...willst aber nicht verkaufen, oder?


----------



## rut49 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

 
mir geht´s wie Heike!
Die Wasserpest wuchert nicht, sie kümmert dahin. Was wäre ich froh, wenn sie endlich in Gang käme!
Aber ihr sagt ja immer: Geduld, Geduld.....!
Einen schönen Tag,
:cu Regina


----------



## ron (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Yanna,

vor kurzem war hier eine Sendung im Radio um Wasserpest. In einem See, der ziemlich von den Bauern verpestet wurde, hatte der Wasserpest sich dermassen ausgebreitet, das die Bewegungsfreiheit der Krebse eingeschränkt wurde. Wahrscheinlich verhungerten die und fanden auch keinen Partner mehr.

Wahrscheinlich wurden auch ihre natürliche Unterschlüpfe zugedeckt mit unglaubliche Mengen Pflanzenresten.

Es war in dieser Sendung, dass ich hörte, dass man Wasserpest essen kann. Die haben damals sogar versucht "Unterwassermähmaschinen" zu bauen um den Wasserpest kommerziell zu verwerten.

Die Situation hat sich insoferne etwas entspannt, weil der Nahrungseintrag einhalt geboten wurde, aber über 75% vom Edelkrebsbestand wurde vernichtet.

LG

Ron


----------



## inge50 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo,

auf dem Kemnader Stausee waren dieses Jahr wieder die Mähboote gegen die Wasserpest im Einsatz.

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2008/06/13/loke_01.xml?vote=1

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## 13tom13 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hy Leute

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!!

Mein Teich ist ein Naturteich und icht künstlich angelegt! 
Ich habe sehr viele verschieden Tiere im Teich!
Was ich hieneingegeben habe ist: 
2 Karpfen
5 Forellen
1 Koi

Was von selbst gekommen ist:
1 __ Ringelnatter namens Klausi
Sehr viel __ Molche und Gelbbauch __ Unken!


Lg Tom


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo,

@inge50
wohnst Du (wie ich) da in der Nähe?

@13tom13
Mit den Forellen muss man abwarten. Die benötigen eigentlich Fließwasser und sehr viel Sauerstoff. Die anderen dürften sich jedoch prächtig entwickeln. Nicht zu viel füttern, die finden da sicher genug.


----------



## 13tom13 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hy Leute		

Natürlich könnt ich es verschicken auch!
Wie soll ich das mit der Verpackung machen?

Ich würde mich über weitere Antworten sehr freuen und wenn jemand interesse an der Pflanze hat, einfach melden!

Lg Tom


----------



## inge50 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo,

@Tom, zum verschicken der Pflanzen kannst du einen Karton nehmen. Kleide diesen mit einer Plastiktüte aus, die Pflanzen mit etwas Wasser in einen Müllbeutel oder andere Plastiktüte und gut mit einem Gummiring verschließen. Zur Vorsicht vielleicht noch eine zweite Tüte drum geben. Im Karton dann mit Zeitung oder ähnlichem auspolstern.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie lange der Transport von Österreich dauert. 

@Alex, ca. 50 km Entfernung von Kemnade. Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr dort.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## andreas w. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

hi tom. habe die tage auchpflanzen verschickt. einfach die pflanze in eine (gefrier-)tüte rein, um die wurzel ein nasses papierwischtuch und zuknoten. sicherheitshalber das ganze nochmal in ein tütchen, in einen passenden briefumschlag für warensendung oder einen karton und ab dafür.
meine sendung ist brauchbar angekommen, das wird bei dir auch funktionieren.


----------



## 13tom13 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hy 

Ok Danke für tipps werd die Pfalnzen danh verschicken!  

Was ich noch fragen wollte ist welche Fische könnte ich noch in den Teich geben???

Lg Tom


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Wie wäre es mit einer natürlichen "Geburtenkontrolle" durch einen Raubfisch?
Ein sehr junger __ Barsch käme in Frage. Aber erst wenn genügend Nachwuchs da ist. Sonst verhungert der Bursche...

Den Job würden normalerweise auch die Forellen übernehmen. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob bei Deinem Teich der Sauerstoffgehalt auf Dauer hoch genug für Forellen ist. 

Weitere Friedfische, die ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, wären Ukelei, __ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder, __ Elritze oder __ Schleie.

Ich würde jedoch nicht zu viele verschiedene Fischarten einsetzen. Am besten informierst Du Dich zunächst hier und bei Wik*pedia über die genannten Fische.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

hallo tom, würdest du mir auch zwei oder drei stengelchen deiner wasserpest schicken?
hast du eine ahnung, wie lange ein päckchen oder ein entsprechender umschlag von dir hierher braucht? 
so 3bis4 tage schaffen die pflänzchen den transport normalerweise schon. viel länger sollte es nicht sein.
danke erstmal, ich hör von dir.


----------



## 13tom13 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hy

Viel länger wird es eh nicht brauchen! 

Lg Tom


----------



## bagghira (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Hallo Tom, 
ja meine letzten Pflanzen die ich mir habe schicken lassen waren auch in einem blauen Müllsack mit etwas Wasser und Luft....den in einem Karton oben gut zu knoten.....und ab geht die Post..... 
sie waren 3Tage unterwegs und trotzdem super wie frisch aus dem Teich 
falls du dich entschließt Pflanzen zuverschicken kannste ja mal an mich denken  .......mein Teich könnte noch einige Pflanzen benötigen ....
LG Heike


----------



## andreas w. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

 hallo tom, dann würde ich mich hiermit um die genannten paar ableger bewerben. sag mir, wie´s weitergeht. was bekommst du wann wohin überwiesen? bin sehr gespannt auf deine pflanzen.


----------



## sarojaro (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wasserpest und mein Teich*

Ich hinke dann wohl einige Jährchen hinterher, ABER : Wir haben einen Fischweiher mit Forellen. Wegen der Wasserpest, die mittlerweilen 2/3 des Weihers zugewuchert hat, haben wir __ Graskarpfen eingesetzt, nutz nix, haben auch schon tonnenweise das Zeug rausgerupft, aber jedes Frühjahr "explodiert" das Zeug... Gibt es noch andere Tipps? Oder müssen wir in den sauren Apfel beißen und den Weiher trockenlegen, etwas ausbaggern und  neu befüllen ??? :evil

Im Winter geht Es wie man auf den Bildern erkennen kann zurück, neues Foto mach ich morgen, dann sieht man den Unterschied...


----------

